# how to buy rapidshare account?



## Raaza (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

I'd like to buy rapidshare premium account.

But how can I buy the same?

I tried with paypal but they don't accept my visa card.

but at the same time I can purchase with my card from other sites.

Is there any other method?

Can I use the rapidshare.com account with rapidshare.de?

I know that some forum members have rapidshare premium accounts.

How did you get the accounts?

pls help me.


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 26, 2007)

of course via paypal...that is what rapidshare accepts apart from wire transfer.

have you verified you paypal acc with you visa card...??

you can not use rapidshare.com account with rapidshare.de


----------



## Raaza (Jan 26, 2007)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> have you verified you paypal acc with you visa card...??




How Can I Verify?


Should I buy account of Rapidshare.de  or Rapidshare.com 

Which one is the best? (as far as more files are concerned.)


----------



## 24online (Jan 26, 2007)

rapidshare.com and rapidshare.de are different companies...but now a days use rapidshare.com is best choice...

i also want to buy..but dont have credit card and looking for bank transfer as they have option if there r not other choices..


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 26, 2007)

you have to enter your credit card number there...thereafter you have to put that reference no that you get in your CC bill...this is all done to verify address, and the validity of its holder.

rapidshare.com obviously..

and yes...check your PM.


----------



## Raaza (Feb 1, 2007)

please help me to buy rapidshare premium account


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 1, 2007)

did you got your paypal account verified?? or pm me...i'll see if i can help you!!


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 1, 2007)

even after a verified paypal... i donlt think it is possible to transfer money from India to paypal as it is only allowed to them who has a US bank account


----------



## Raaza (Feb 1, 2007)

While Giving the address details, paypal says this
Home Telephone:: The phone number is not properly formatted.

what is the correct format for entering phone no.?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 1, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> rapidshare.com and rapidshare.de are different companies...



Rapidshare.de and Rapidshare.com are not different companies.


----------



## i_am_crack (Feb 2, 2007)

when actually it not two diff companies its two diff mangements ... its a lot of diffence..


----------



## dreamboyrules (May 26, 2007)

1) rapidshare.de account for 6 months for 44 Euros ( on the website ) it means $59 i

will sell u the account for $55 ( RS - 2227 in indian rupees ) it means $4 discount ! 

2) rapidshare.com account for 1 year for 54.99 Euros ( on the website ) its mean
$ 74 i will sell u the account for $70 ( RS - 2834 in indian rupees ) it means $4 discount !

3) filefactory.com account for 1 year for $89 i will sell u for $85 ( RS - 3442 in indian rupees ) again $4 discount !

payment will be accepted through :
paypal 
egold
moneybooker
and if indian than dd ( demand draft ) is also accepted !

if anybody interested send pm me !


----------



## vaibhav2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

dear u can get a 1 month rs account for just 3$........
YEAH ITS 100%TRUE........
JST PM ME OR REPLY HERE FOR FURTHER INFORMATION............


----------

